# Tank of a belly on this one!



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Stillwater Report 09-12-2010

*Will call this the Birthday special in honor of my wife.*

Great day on the Stillwater River. Unfortunately my wife had to work an event on her Birthday today. So, naturally I went fishing . Glad I did. It was a beautiful day, weather and scenery. Water was extra low!

*I had the pleasure of meeting one of OGF's newer members, Leedude.* He was fishing with his son on a stretch of the river I showed up on. They were gracious enough to allow me to fish by them and we ended up having a great chat. Look forward to seeing you out on the water again Leedude. Good luck to you and your son, on hooking into some big ones!

Well, it started off really good. I waded a stretch of the River I thought would be fruitful. The first pic is what that area produced. Fruitful fits, because this smallmouth's belly was the size of a water melon. It's belly suited it well because it was built like a tank!

I was in the shallow inside bend of some ripples that emptied out into a small pool. From this angle I was casting out to the outside edge that housed the deeper water. Because the water was so low this time of year I was casting into this area with a downscaled crank that only ran a few feet deep. When the tank hit my plug it immediately pulled drag out. It was a loooong fight. It was not in any mood to be caught. It pulled so long and hard I employed a tactic I'ld never used before. Out of fear of loosing this fish I click over my anti-reverse switch on my reel, allowing the beast some room to tire out. It was a good decision because he fought me for what felt like several hours. The long battle took me out from the shallows and by the time I managed him close I was waist deep in water. I quickly reached back, unhooked my net from behind me and scooped up a fish that barley fit in my net! Wish I could have got a better pic, my head doesn't even appear in the frame but, The fish is displayed very well. It was only a breath short of 18 inches.

The second pic is my favorite. I managed to get me and the fish on this one. The background with the flow of the river and the sun gleaming in the corner make a beautiful picture. The smallmouth even made a good pose . This smallmouth was of average size but put up a more than average fight. It was caught much further down stream in the area where I met fellow member, Leedude. We'll keep that spot to ourselves the fish seem to like me there . I wouldn't want any of them to feel abandoned.  All fish caught were put back for another day.

Get out there and catch some fish the weather is beautiful.


----------



## Leedude (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice fish and thanks again. We will see you around and I am betting we will pull some good smallies in the near future.


----------



## mcmillcd (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice smallie,I bet it did put up a heck of a fight.I've employed the same tatic when fightin' some big uns,clickin off the anti reverse.You gotta do whatever you can to get those beast in.Congrats on getting out there & having some fun.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

you dont use waders?


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

Man, that's a nice one!!! Looks like you've stepped up your game, I think the book you mentioned in a previous thread did you some good! I've almost read through it...the first time. I'll probably read it several times, I hope it does me as much good. I didn't thank you for that previous thread.....Thanks!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

fishngolf said:


> you dont use waders?


In the summer time I mostly wet wade exclusively. When it gets to cold for that I have some 18&#8221; neoprene waders. I would love to have a pair of chest waders to allow for more mobility in the colder months. Might have to be on the Christmas list.

*Any suggestions on a good pair&#8221;? Maybe some pros & cons of the different waders available? *



Daddy830 said:


> Man, that's a nice one!!! Looks like you've stepped up your game, I think the book you mentioned in a previous thread did you some good! I've almost read through it...the first time. I'll probably read it several times, I hope it does me as much good. I didn't thank you for that previous thread.....Thanks!!


I&#8217;m glad I could pass the info along. The book has gained me some serious wisdom in reading rivers and how to approach catching nice sized smallmouth out of the holes I find. I recommend reading it more than once for sure. I&#8217;ve since picked up his most recent book and am reading through that one. It is well worth the cost for anyone that&#8217;s on the fence about making the purchase. *One big &#8220;secret&#8221; *in his book that I picked up on is on how to pattern smallmouth given the different seasons and weather patterns. You are right though, it was instrumental in me locating this weekend&#8217;s catch, especially given the low water conditions.

*For all: * Just remember once you start catching big ones, it can&#8217;t be overstated on how important it is to release them back just as healthy as when you caught them. *It does not take long to deplete the river of its resources of big smallmouth. *


----------



## redman84 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Nice fish SMB!!!* I really need to make the drive up to the Stillwater and wade in it a little. Haven't been up there in a while and I have the itch for some SM to pull on my line!!!! I have chest waders on my Xmas list this year too!! 
*Question?* Do the rivers around here ice completely over in the winter or can you still get to some decent places in the dead of winter.. Just in case I want to bear the weather and fish..


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

Great report SMB. 

I actually heard from LeeDude at work before I read the report! 

I am an ole hillbilly who likes to wet wade too! Was it gettin pretty cold yet?
I havent been up that way in about a month, as you know I have been slayin 'em on the GMR close to home. What time of year you usually get your neoprene out? Just trying to get an Idea of how long I have to save, as I have NEVER owned a pair of waders, and my financial situation is in the dumps right now. 

RIght on man....drag as soon as they bite means 2 things, either a cat, or A MONSTER smallie like you just got! Great job! I seriously do wanna get you up to my "way far up north hole" before the year is out. Think you would really enjoy. 


TIght screamin drag to all!


Josh



I fish like some people have drug addictions.......think thats gonna be my new sig on here!

BTW: Those fish totals are BS...need to take off or update....dont think I have since May


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

redman84 said:


> *Nice fish SMB!!!**Question?* Do the rivers around here ice completely over in the winter or can you still get to some decent places in the dead of winter.. Just in case I want to bear the weather and fish..


SMBHooker - very healthy looking smallmouth. Maybe I need to read a book

Redman - Rivers almost never freeze over here, but bite gets real slow.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

If you have a pretty good tolerance for chilly water, which I do, you dont really need waders till around halloween. The water is alittle chilly now, but that is because you have been used to water temps in the high 70's to low 80's all summer. I can stand it until it drops in the mid 50's at least, and it sure is more comfortable without the waders on IMO.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

JoshGibson said:


> Was it gettin pretty cold yet? What time of year you usually get your neoprene out?


The water is not yet cold, at least if you wade from the middle of the day on, after the sun has had a chance to warm up the water temp some. LMRSmallmuth has the right of it. Your initial entrance into the water may seem a bit cool but, in a few minutes you feel just as comfortable as you would in the warmest part of the year. 

Ive only used my 18" neopreens near the end of winter and early spring. Just got them at the end of last year. 



JoshGibson said:


> RIght on man....drag as soon as they bite means 2 things, either a cat, or A MONSTER smallie


That was my first instinct when my line pulled out. There is a completely different feel in the fight of a smallmouth and a catfish. But, initially you just dont know. So, shortly after I thought it was a cat I knew it wasnt from the different feel of the pull from under the water. Of course after the fish threw itself out of the water it left no doubt in my mind what kind of fish it was. 
*Doesnt matter how many times you see a smallmouth clear the waters surface, it just doesnt get old!*


----------



## TommyV (Aug 31, 2005)

You know, Hooker, you tell a great story! While reading it I felt like I was in the stream with you! I could feel that cool water running through my legs and see the sun glistening off the riffles into that pool. You really have a captivating writing style...need to write a fishing book! Thanks for the outstanding thrill it gave me.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Those r two incredibely beautiful smallmouth and it appears there is still a bit of flow going on over that way very nice post have to get a descent water restiance camera


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

Sent Pm Back SMB!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

SConner said:


> SMBHooker - very healthy looking smallmouth. Maybe I need to read a book


I thought maybe you'd write a book


----------



## Brewster (Mar 11, 2010)

If you really want to get off cheap on waders, remember the boot part is where you get leak problems. I don't wade much any more, but when I was a "younker", I bought cheap waders and oversized sneakers. Then I'd just tuck the waders into the Sneakers and voila!

Poverty sure can make you creative, lol!


----------

